# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month for November 2013

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for November! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## ejh805

Trachycephalus resinifictrix



EDIT: I don't know why it's showing up so small. If you click on it, it'll be much larger and clearer.

----------


## beyond colour

Dendrobates tinctorius "Azureus"

----------



----------


## mrzoggs

_Agalychnis callidryas_

----------


## Caspian

Here's an unintentionally incredible shot of my older Pacific Chorus frog (_Pseudacris Regilla_), Levi. No editing or touch-up was used in this photograph.

----------


## Heather

Twigs blows a kiss  :Big Grin: .
Agalychnis callidryas

----------


## venapla

northern grey treefrogs

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Malagasy Rainbow Burrowing Frog
Nomenclature: Scaphiophryne gottlebei
IUCN Red List: Endangered
Country of Origin: South-western Madagascar.

© 2013 (These are copyrighted photographs, please ask permission before using)

----------


## Lynn

> Twigs blows a kiss .
> Agalychnis callidryas


This is amazing !!
Oh.....that twigster !

----------


## Felis

Atelopus sp. "barbotini"

----------


## Lynn

Phyllobates terribilis "Mint"

----------


## Heather

> This is amazing !!
> Oh.....that twigster !


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Thank you for the likes!!  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

*Rufus* the Fowler's Toad (Bufo fowleri) & *Morph* the Southern Toad (Bufo terrestris)

----------


## Heather

> *Rufus* the Fowler's Toad (Bufo fowleri) &amp; *Morph* the Southern Toad (Bufo terrestris)


Gail, I just love your toads!  :Smile:  
What a perfect autumn photo!

----------


## Heather

> *Rufus* the Fowler's Toad (Bufo fowleri) &amp; *Morph* the Southern Toad (Bufo terrestris)


Mind if I use your photo for my computer background?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

> Phyllobates terribilis "Mint"


Lynn, your mints are looking great! Their colors have developed nicely  :Smile: . So pretty!

----------


## Gail

Thanks Heather, they are pretty special little guys.


> Gail, I just love your toads!  
> What a perfect autumn photo!

----------


## lindsayshocking

Mr. Doctor Wiggles (Spea multiplicata) and his dapper hat.

----------


## Carlos

> *Rufus* the Fowler's Toad (Bufo fowleri) & *Morph* the Southern Toad (Bufo terrestris)


Love this pic theme and all the possible captions one could write!  Like Southern Toad says "Let's Push this pumpkin over" and the Fowler's answers "OK, I'll help from up here!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## victorsgrace

My most curious and hand-trusting Bufo bufo "Birger", here looking quite spectically at me -
he crawled closer and closer to me, until he sat at my chest and just stared up at my face  :Big Grin:  he does that pretty often.

----------


## Jack

> Attachment 61374
> *Rufus* the Fowler's Toad (Bufo fowleri) & *Morph* the Southern Toad (Bufo terrestris)


Gail did you put that pumpkin in or did they just decide to redecorate for Halloween?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Logan

Here's my pic! Has the photo of the month ever been of a toad?

----------


## COREY

> Here's my pic! Has the photo of the month ever been of a toad?


I think it is time we had a toad up there!  It would be a nice change of pace!  GOOD LUCK ALAN!  You got my vote!

----------

AlanLynch

----------


## COREY

Heathers Red Eye is actually my favorite so far...but i really want a toad as a photo of the month =)

----------


## victorsgrace

There's so many great pictures! I also think it should be a toad  :Wink:

----------


## Gail

The boys know better than that, we don't celebrate Halloween, but since it's Nov POTM we're going for the Thanksgiving harvest season.  :Wink: 


> Gail did you put that pumpkin in or did they just decide to redecorate for Halloween?

----------


## Heather

Thanks, CJ  :Smile: .
I think so too. So far Gail's got my vote  :Wink: .

----------


## Heather

> Trachycephalus resinifictrix
> 
> Attachment 60799
> 
> EDIT: I don't know why it's showing up so small. If you click on it, it'll be much larger and clearer.


Beautiful  :Smile: .

----------


## maxQ

Here Leopoldo my new baby Milk

----------


## Jack

> The boys know better than that, we don't celebrate Halloween, but since it's Nov POTM we're going for the Thanksgiving harvest season.


Oh sorry I thought the pumpkin was for Halloween.

----------


## Heather

Keep those photos coming!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daniel

Whites tree frog

----------


## Beardo

Heres my admission:

Leutino Red Eye Tree Frog:
http://primareptilia.com/gallery/34178-2/DSC_0290.jpg

----------


## Jack

Male Hyla Meridionalis.

----------


## Heather

So many great choices  :Smile: .

----------


## MichaelS

Phyllobates terribilis

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Mr. Toad (Bufo guttatus)

----------


## bill

white's tree frog

----------


## Gail

Looks like he or she just bellied up to the bar and getting ready to order a beer.  LOVE IT.


> white's tree frog

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Hypnotic

Xtapolapocetl with a silkworm.

----------


## AWM629

Just got a randomly great picture of my juvenile green tree frog's slight color change from brown to a light olive green.

----------

